# Finding Neverland



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The second half of my weekend double header. While I was disappointed with Superman returns, Finding Neverland surpassed my expectations. I have to admit I like a big action picture just as much or more than the next guy (especially when it gives the 'ole HT a good workout) but, I really enjoy a GOOD film with a well written and engaging story even more.

This was well acted, beautifully shot, and thoroughly enjoyable. Though it may be a bit slow for some folks.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I second that


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought the movie was great the first time I saw it. I didn't see it until it came out on DVD. I thought it might be a long drawn out boring film about writing the Peter Pan story. I was more than pleasantly surprised by the story and found it entertaining. It would also classify as a tear jerker chick flick for those out there whose wife/girlfriend demand those types of movies. Well written, filmed, and acted. I'm fairly critical of movies and I'll give it a thumbs up. :T


----------

